# Anyone know anything about normal ovarian volume?



## Oatcakes (Mar 7, 2016)

Google is killing me off slowing so thought I'd check in with people who may know. Had an ultrasound scan and my ovaries are 2ml and 4ml. The report states normal but these seem incredibly low and I worry that this is affecting my fertility. 

Any information would be good. Thank you


----------



## Evie777 (May 7, 2015)

Hi lovely, I had the same issue trying to find out what is "normal". Mine are 5ml and 10ml. The dr said the 5ml was " a bit small". I asked avout how this/if this affects my fertility. The answer was that they are not worried, as my Amh is good, therefore within my ovaries I have good reserves... I'm still confused as was not given a straight answer about if size impacts fertility. Did you have your amh tested? Xxx


----------

